# First mice!



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

I gotten my little ones! The files are too big to load.. I will upload later. They were happy running and jumping about in their new home :lol: I am alittle sad that the person who sold me didn't know when they were born :? Anyway I put in the food and water and they ate alittle. They were eating hamster food before, what do I need to watch for? I mixed 2 cups of rolled oats, 1 cup of brown rice and 1 cup of parakeet food (which had mainly yellow and red unhulled millets followed by some pearled barley, flaxseed, unpeeled sunflower seeds, peanuts). That's about all. Is the food good for the moment? I can't find anywhere that sells unhulled pearled barley here.

I plan to add buckwheat, wheat germ, sesame seeds, pumpkin seeds and Brewer yeast when I get the time to go to the shop again. How much proportion of these to add? Would these be good to add as part of daily diet? With all these, do I still need to give them dry dog food?

I had some dried mealworms which I will give later in the morning.

For colours, I think they are black and white, white, champagne, champagne and white.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations, very exciting 

Enjoy your little ones


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Yea it is very exciting! Is the food ok though?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I can't answer too well on the feed but I feed mine a mix of wild bird seed and rolled oats with dried mealworms and they seem happy/healthy.


----------



## Lilly_C (Jun 11, 2016)

Awesome! Good luck with them.  Will you be breeding? If so, for what purpose? 
I can't help on food as I am new too. I settled for trying a mixture of Rolled Oats, Wholegrain Brown Rice, Wild Bird Seed, Sugar-free Cereal and All Purpose Pellets. So far so good, but we will see :lol: 
I have brindles and apparently they are prone to obesity... hmm.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Lilly, i see.. sounds like that i am giving them .. i checked the food this morn and still have leftovers.. I will wait for them to finish to top up but i hope they eat more. They won't starve themselves by any means, will they?

Lilly_C, yes, will be breeding.. they will be feeders for my cats. But i will need a whole lot to be able to make it sole diet. Quite impossible to think of now. I hope it will be possible so will start and see how it goes. How about you?

I can't get the pics to upload, i will ask for help and upload later


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Mice don't really need to eat a lot, if you use lab blocks then 1-2 a day per mouse is about what they will eat so in seed terms it is easy to give them more than they will eat in a day, also your mice are 5 weeks old and just moved so probably need a little time to settle, but don't worry they won't starve themselves.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks Lilly  it's good to know. I like my animals to eat heartily


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Glad you got your mice.
Diet wise I like to keep it simple and I would still add in some cheap dry dog food for protein. I find mine at least do better with it in their diet. My mix is just 2 parts rolled oats, 1 part wild bird seed and 1 part cheap working dog food. In the winter I map up the wild birdseed.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for sharing PPVallhunds. I am beginning to realise that simplicity is good.


----------

